# Boar or Sow?



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello everyone! Adding up all of my readings, it doesn't seem like there is a largely noticeable deference between males and females. I am trying to chart out my plan for when I spill the idea to my mom In November/December. I am getting another Guinea pig in August, so:
1) I have to wait to ask to get another animal.
2) November/December is my birthday and then Christmas. 

My main question is: What gender should I get? What are your personal experiences with each gender? Pros and cons are greatly appreciated!


----------



## definitelydeven (Jul 8, 2013)

They are the same!! Haha except I read boy play with themselves. I myself have a girl. I think its just what names you want


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There's not really any differences as far as temperament. Both sexescan be messy or clean, friendly or huffy, aggressive or nervous or calm, etc. The only difference is that males will masturbate - not all will, but most/many that I've heard of, and there's varying degrees of how discreet they'll be. :lol: If you're concerned about that at all, you may want to go with a girl, but I haven't seen a ton of hedgie owners with boys that are too upset over it. With healthy, obviously there's a few different things related to reproductive gear, like females have the possibility of getting uterine cancer and needing to be spayed. It's also easier for females to get UTIs. I haven't heard of testicular cancer or anything similar being much of an issue with hedgies, but I didn't have a boy either. With boys, you do have to watch & make sure they don't get anything caught in their penis, or get hairs wrapped around it - I remember at least one member whose hedgie had that happen.

It's really mostly little things.  Personally, I'd just go by personality of the hedgie & see which one you "click" with the most rather than worrying too much about the sex.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok! Thank you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gruff (Oct 23, 2012)

Other than what's been mentioned, I'd add that if you're getting a rehome be very positive a female isn't pregnant. It's getting ridiculous how many female rehomes (and even babies from less than meticulous breeders) have been turning up pregnant. Another reason, as I'm sure you've heard, it's better to get a baby from a reputable breeder.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

Gruff said:


> Other than what's been mentioned, I'd add that if you're getting a rehome be very positive a female isn't pregnant. It's getting ridiculous how many female rehomes (and even babies from less than meticulous breeders) have been turning up pregnant. Another reason, as I'm sure you've heard, it's better to get a baby from a reputable breeder.


I feel more comfortable with rescuing(I was raised like this) and I don't have the $150 to spend on a hedgie. Don't get me wrong, I have money for materials, food, and other stuff. I have a separate account special for vets and it's not touched for any other reason then vets. I also have a mini-fridge in my room, filled with veggies for my guinea pigs. I'd rather spend $20-$50 on a rescue, than $150 on a breeder babe. I have the money, I'd just rather rescue.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Nothing wrong with getting a rescue but as sort of mentioned before, if you get a female.. assume it's pregnant and treat it as if it is. I don't remember how long it is until you're "in the clear" but I'm sure someone will stop by and tell you


----------

